# p1423 fault code help



## beaminbmw (Sep 11, 2004)

can anyone help me. my bmw check engine light has been on since i first bought it last summer. i have taken it to the shop to get it fixed over 5x, but i live in eastern washington and no one here is qualified to actually do repairs on it. they take the car for a few days, then return it to me, baffled on how to fix it. The nearest registered repair service is in seattle, so i would like to try to fix it myself. The fault code is p1423 which traslates to: Secondary Air Injection Bank 1 Flow Too Low. if anyone has had this problem or knows how to fix it it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://tech.bentleypublishers.com/thread.jspa?threadID=3687&tstart=240


----------



## LN318TI (Sep 20, 2004)

*hey P1423*

HEY,

I had this code. But it was my air supply hose connecting to the air pump. Check that out and see if thats it. mine was cracked and I never knew it. Best of luck to you


----------

